
Intellectual Alchemists - Hooke
https://www.publicbooks.org/intellectual-alchemists/
======
smitty1e
I've only ever enjoyed Foucault's Pendulum by Eco, which seemed mostly a sober
variation on the The Illuminatus! Trilogy.

